# Fake exhaust trim



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

So, I just saw this in person. Didn't grab a pic. I will next time I check one out.

The exhaust are dual, but they are down-turned pipes. They exit before the bumper. No reason to have anything visible in the back. The cutouts are purely cosmetic.

It's soundaktor-type stuff IMHO. Just like the newer q5.

Here's mine:


----------



## rickhamilton620 (May 27, 2015)

Honestly, to 95% of the target market for Atlas, this doesn't matter at all.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

This was mentioned in another thread, but the reason automakers do this is because over time the exhaust turns the tail pipes dark. So adding non-functional tail pipes gives it the look the designers want but also keeps them from looking filthy years down the road. 

And like the guy above stated, majority of buyers don't care if they're real or fake.


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

I get that it's the new industry standard. My post was meant more as a PSA than anything else. I guess I was bitching a little too. I'm pretty close to getting one myself.

I'd rather see a tesla-like ass than fake cutouts. Looks way cleaner to me.

I guess I am one of few that actually watch the flaps open and close on the inner pipe when bmws go WOT in traffic. if I get the atlas, people can watch my nothing do nothing, and watch exhaust fumes bellow from underneath my bumper on a cold winter morning.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Atlas pic:


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

nkresho said:


> I get that it's the new industry standard. My post was meant more as a PSA than anything else. I guess I was bitching a little too. I'm pretty close to getting one myself.
> 
> I'd rather see a tesla-like ass than fake cutouts. Looks way cleaner to me.
> 
> I guess I am one of few that actually watch the flaps open and close on the inner pipe when bmws go WOT in traffic. if I get the atlas, people can watch my nothing do nothing, and watch exhaust fumes bellow from underneath my bumper on a cold winter morning.


:laugh:


----------



## brbutler (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not a fan of fake anything. Even if functional, I don't really care for the over stylized exhaust outputs on many vehicles today - just prefer stealth pipes behind the bumper, like the old days 

That said, I find it amusing that gas powered vehicles' tailpipes get all black and sooty, while my old TDI JSW and current BMW X5 diesel tailpipes remain squeaky clean - inside and out.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

A number of automakers do this - so VW isnt the only one.

My 2012 X5 35i - dual exhaust and actually only one side is connected - go figure :laugh: 

SO in winter I get the exhaust only from one side of the vehicle - talk about letting anyone behind you know that the gig is up


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

*Exhaust upgrade*

.... must .... resist .. temptation ... 

... Techtonics Tuning Dual CatBack Exhaust? to advertise the nice VR6 growl ... and get rid of the rear suitcase muffler and oval pre-muffler ...


----------



## brbutler (Sep 15, 2011)

jkopelc said:


> A number of automakers do this - so VW isnt the only one.
> 
> My 2012 X5 35i - dual exhaust and actually only one side is connected - go figure :laugh:
> 
> SO in winter I get the exhaust only from one side of the vehicle - talk about letting anyone behind you know that the gig is up


Actually, on the X5 35i there is a shutter valve that opens the second pipe in certain conditions, such as wide open throttle. My X5 diesel both pipes are open all the time.


----------

